# Feeding half raw half kibble?



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

So a few people I know feed their dog half kibble half raw, with the raw being a brand such as Northwest Naturals, Primal, Instinct, etc. Chicken backs or necks are the only pieces available by these companies because they're the only raw marketed by those companies. Needless to say, it's pretty expensive especially when you have a larger dog, so most of the people feed kibble in the morning and raw at night. My only worry about prey model raw is that I couldn't offer enough variety for it to be a complete and balanced diet, whereas one of the brands with ground raw chunks is an AAFCO complete diet (then again, I suppose that doesn't mean it's healthy...). However, it is MUCH cheaper to feed prey model raw. So my question is, has anyone else done this? Is my dog missing valuable nutrients if I'm giving kibble in the morning and then fish or game hens or necks at night? I know what I feed her at night wouldn't qualify as complete. The only organs readily available to me are chicken hearts and gizzards. Would it be better to mix prey model raw with, say, Instinct's raw?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've done half& half. My raw has been Darwins, which is my favorite pre made or grinds from Hare Today & Reel Raw. I believe your dog gets all needed nutrients.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hearts and gizzards aren't organs I'm afraid. Where abouts do you live? Have you tried looking for raw feeding co-ops? Premade raw food is extremely expensive and tends to be bone heavy and pastureised. Plus, most of them use a denaturant, and you really don't know if some of the ingredients come from China or not. Like IM says, grinds would be a lot better than premade raw.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

Yikes! Haha no organs then. What is raw feeding co-ops? Are grinds something you get from the butcher or would it be better to order them online? Also, I just discovered a a little butcher shop that I want to check out--I'm hoping I can maybe reserve some odd body parts. What do you suggest I ask for?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

If you are looking for organs to feed ask for liver and kidney. Any decent butcher will at least have those. You can also feed pancreas, spleen, brain etc. 

Lungs and heart are fed as muscle meat but are also very nutritious.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

i feed raw in the morning and soaked kibble in the evening. works great and i feel more secure that she's getting everything she needs since my raw food selection is not that great.


----------



## rawforlife00 (Oct 27, 2014)

It depends, I don't make a lot of money but work full time with enough salary to afford it. I am only a college kid who is a general manager so im not making low income, but not high enough to buy a new car. my good part of expense is my dogs, however, this has taught me about food prices and meat budgeting. Good butcher shops will have a variety of clean meats. I do not know what your budget is but with my 60lb pit. I have two but if you solely have one. I spend around 65-75$ a month 75 if I incorporate expensive game meats like duck and rabbit. but your basic beef, fish, chicken, pork, organs such as liver, kidney, and even hearts and frog legs are affordable here. organs are really cheap spending about 20$ a month per dog. and buying a case of chicken 40lbs whole quarters which is there daily base meal with 10% discount runs about 40$. a great clean Asian market has fish selling fresh mackerals for only 1.09 a lb and give them fish 1-2 times a week. So it does add up but when I was buying 70$ dog bags of orijen or even blue buffalo, your talking about give or take 5-10$ and you can implement either total raw food or a mix of both. now if your dog is 100lbs that's the size of mine two together, I could see how it gets really expensive. I spend a lot since I have 2 dogs with a combined weight of 110 lbs with one of my dogs who is highly active running 1-2miles a day so she gets about 2.5 sometimes 3% of meat. 

1) go to every butcher shop see prices for raw as well with all Asian markets.
2) look at the price of your high quality kibble.
3) compare and contrast on a 30 day period how much is spent.

If anything in my opinion, no reason why you can't incorporate organ diversity. Its super cheap here in Oklahoma. But Ive talked to many people where some states its super high! Sorry I don't have discreet sole answer. Just trying to help you on the right path. 

PS...If that pic is your dog, your doing great! love that coat! wish the best of luck


----------

